# I dont do French Ring but...



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

But it is without doubt the most fascinating of all dog sports to watch. 
Who are the decoys? They are both beasts.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQ0HCwCm4xI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> But it is without doubt the most fascinating of all dog sports to watch.
> Who are the decoys? They are both beasts.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQ0HCwCm4xI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Andrej S'khra and Greg Pollet.

http://chienplus.com/ring-2009/


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Cheers for that.


----------



## Katie Karhohs (Oct 23, 2011)

awesome! thanks for sharing


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

not sure how good this guy is compared to other decoys, but I like the way he works, and the high steppin is impressive for a guy that is not a bean pole 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUXQ3ipWJ9Q


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Joby Becker said:


> the high steppin is impressive for a guy that is not a bean pole
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUXQ3ipWJ9Q


Josh is a heck of an athlete, we put a photo of him on the cover of the NARA Newsletter a few years ago doing a flip in an FR suit. Haven't seen to many people who can do that :-o


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

I was told that alot of the top FR decoys in France rarely train and title dogs of their owm they are just 100% decoys?


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

If you think that was something check this out. This was the finals in 2006. Decoy in red is M. Federick Beyer. He is somewhere near 46 yrs old in this video. Can you imagine him younger, faster, better? I would've hated to see him come trial time. Extremely difficult to train for that! LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_sprephGA0

He very recently attended a trial w/ his dog and they scored a perfect 300 points at level II. I think. I don't remember, but they got a perfect score in FR. Another extremely difficult feat.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Best decoys on the planet the French are. The dog vs decoy mindset is fasinating. 
If I was going to play with pedigreed Malinois I think I would only look at the French dogs.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Very agile and quick decoys.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Cool videos so much fun to watch.
Great decoys and great dogs.


----------



## Jason Demo (Apr 23, 2013)

Never gets old watching French Ring. Starting to work towards my brevet right now.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

French Ring is the best!!!


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

they use different colour suits??
i have always wondered if some knpv dogs would only hit the black suit, similar to dogs only biting a sleeve. will dogs only bite one colour suit if thats what they have only been exposed to?


----------



## Oscar Mora (Mar 31, 2010)

Erica Boling said:


> French Ring is the best!!!


 That's what i always say!!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Michael Murphy said:


> they use different colour suits??
> i have always wondered if some knpv dogs would only hit the black suit, similar to dogs only biting a sleeve. will dogs only bite one colour suit if thats what they have only been exposed to?


holy jesus fukk it all...:-o:-o:-o


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

Joby,
Does any of it surprise you anymore? 
He rejects all FCI malinois, but has apparently never even seen a youtube video of French ring?
He questions an (apparently) famous line of APBT based on a 20yr old, bad video of one dog?

Michael,
Yes, KNPV dogs ONLY bite people dressed in black. That's why there's a dutch law stating all criminal must wear black. Fortunately, the criminals all follow the law.

And yes, top French ring decoying is an amazing art to watch!!!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Derek Milliken said:


> Joby,
> Does any of it surprise you anymore?
> He rejects all FCI malinois, but has apparently never even seen a youtube video of French ring?
> He questions an (apparently) famous line of APBT based on a 20yr old, bad video of one dog?
> ...


troll? has to be...


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> troll? has to be...


U guys are JUST catching on to that??????! Jeez.](*,) 
It's cute for a lil' while, but he was just throwing all kinds of hints.:roll:


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Derek Milliken said:


> Joby,
> Does any of it surprise you anymore?
> He rejects all FCI malinois, but has apparently never even seen a youtube video of French ring?
> He questions an (apparently) famous line of APBT based on a 20yr old, bad video of one dog?
> ...


didnt reject fci malinois, just prefer knpv lines based on opinions (suttle says they have the highest ratio of dogs that pass his test) i mainly have watched videos of them doing IPO

i like the apbt lines, but when i came across that video, some of the guys claimed that their dogs they owned from that line were human shy. so i asked if anyone had similar or different experiences

didnt say all , i said some. if a dog has only been exposed to that suit it might be confused with other clothing, (like i said similar to dogs that only bite sleeves) and it might take some additional training for them to do police work after (they dont just go straight into the job do they?) i have seen some dogs barking at suits with nobody in them, you could probably also have 5 guys standing in a row and the dog would probably always go for the one that had the black suit on, i dont know how they are trained, so i asked
will they all bite a hidden sleeve with no additional training?

troll? im a 24 year old university student, friends, girls , parties, MMA training. trust me if i was'nt actually passionate about the topic i wouldnt waist my time, just to what? annoy people on the other side of the world ](*,)


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Zakia Days said:


> U guys are JUST catching on to that??????! Jeez.](*,)
> It's cute for a lil' while, but he was just throwing all kinds of hints.:roll:


 
you are probably a very experienced dog trainer so many of my questions seem really stupid to you. you have to realise that i dont have that knowledge, experience and exposure you have.
im pretty sure if you started asking questions on say a... cricket forum, they would probably think your a troll too
lets pause before we judge shall we =;


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Michael Murphy,
May this satisfy your curiosity re: Malinois, French, and men in black.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1a6kVRPoMw


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

its in french


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Michael Murphy said:


> its in french


http://www.rosettastone.com/learn-french


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Michael Murphy said:


> you are probably a very experienced dog trainer so many of my questions seem really stupid to you. you have to realise that i dont have that knowledge, experience and exposure you have.
> im pretty sure if you started asking questions on say a... cricket forum, they would probably think your a troll too
> lets pause before we judge shall we =;



If u say so Mr. Murphy. I'm not any more experienced than u per say. Ur questions just seem to follow a very common "pattern." Very common. Good luck w/ ur learning experience. Enjoy ur future board hopping, questioning and conversation.


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

Erica Boling said:


> French Ring is the best!!!


FR sucks!!!;-)


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Jason Davis said:


> FR sucks!!!;-)


Says the guy w/ the FCI dog


----------

